# SMF is BACK ONLINE



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2021)

All-


Jeff and the staff would like to thank you for your patience thru all of this as it was very painful

Most of you know now from the newsletter that we had a catastrophic failure at the datacenter that houses our servers. They were doing normal maintenance  of a generator and it had a catastrophic failure. This lead to a fire in the facility. The sprinkler systems were activated. The data center staff isolated the power from the generator and the fire was extinguished. When the fire inspector came out he determined that power was to remain off for the whole facility. This led to emergency inspections from the city officials and a plan was put in place. Our server had to be rebuilt but our hard drives aka data was intact.

That being said the staff worked their butts off to get the server built. We got the server a few hours ago and our staff busted their asses to get the data migrated and back online.

We really appreciate everyone who weathered this with us. Now if there are any bugs that you see please report them and tag myself TulsaJeff Pineywoods hellasteph or any of the staff in it so we can fix any little issues that may come up.

We hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and smoke on.


Thanks


Brian


----------



## FFchampMT (Apr 9, 2021)

A couple of days of panic here! Glad this great forum is back up and running. Thanks for the efforts and the update.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you, Brian.. could not have said it any better or clearer. I'll definitely sleep better tonight knowing it's back online!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 9, 2021)

Great News!  You and the Great Staff at SMF are truly dedicated.  I just checked on a whim, and was pleasantly surprised.  Thank you all!  It's been a long, long week, LOL.


----------



## D.W. (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you for the update! I didn't receive any email newsletter and was concerned that the forum was done for. Very happy to have it back, and a huge THANK YOU to everyone one of you that got the site back up and running. A part of my life's enjoyment was severely missing.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks to the Head staffers for getting us back.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 9, 2021)

What a pleasant surprise. Did not expect it to come back up this late at night, but checked out of habit.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 9, 2021)

Ahhhh, life is back to normal. Great job guys! Thanks for all the recovery efforts.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 9, 2021)

Glad it’s back up!! Thanks for the hard work to keep it rolling.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 9, 2021)

So glad to see it's back up. Thanks for all the hard work you all put in to get the forum back up after such a major disaster.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 10, 2021)

Sending MANY THANKS to SMF Staff!!!!!

Oh man back to normal......I was starting to have detox symptoms......but I fended them off by sneak watching Jeff smoke meat on the “YouTube”


----------



## forktender (Apr 10, 2021)

Awesome news, I was kinda bummed out because I did a trade with a member and when it was time for me to send out his goods the forum was down. I didn't want him to think that I stiffed him, so glad all the PM's are still here along with everything else.

Good job getting things up and running guy's & gal's we all very much appreciate your efforts.
I was so bummed about the forum being down at first I thought maybe it was on my end from visiting
"those sites" LMAO!!!
Thanks again for the awesome site and hard work getting it up and running again.
It might be time to invest in some asbestos drawers to keep the boys safe in the future.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice job guys!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh man thanks for all the work! It’s been boring on the internet!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 10, 2021)

So glad the site is back up.  My morning coffee isn't the same without logging onto this site!


----------



## tropics (Apr 10, 2021)

Great job glad to hear you didn't loose any thing. well other then sleep.
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 10, 2021)

It's good to see everything up and running again!


----------



## normanaj (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks to all who got things going again!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2021)

great to see smf back up, let's get smoking!!


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Apr 10, 2021)

Whew...Great job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2021)

Great job, glad to see it up & running again!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 10, 2021)

Glad it's up and running! Nice work!


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice to see ya back up and running.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 10, 2021)

Great to have everything running and back to normal, thanks for all your hard work! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for all your hard work! Glad to be back! All I can say is quitting cigarette smoking and the forum being down all in the same week has been boring!

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 10, 2021)

Awesome job on everyone's part.  Ya'll put a lot of sweat equity into getting those finicky servers back up to speed?!? 
* PROST! *to  the SMF staff and the data center folks for a job well done!


----------



## cornman (Apr 10, 2021)

Wow!  Glad to see you’re back up and running.


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 10, 2021)

Good work on the restore.  Disaster recovery is a critical task when needed.  Was missing the site but figured it was a crash of some sort.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

WEll, I was wondering what happened. Checked in on Monday and got a 522 error code. 

Fire....Wow.....


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Apr 10, 2021)

Good work and so glad the site is back up.
Thanks to all who made it happen.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 10, 2021)

WHOOP WHOOP LIFE AGAIN  !
Wife have been hospitalized with Covid since Tues and no SMF.  Bad couple of days all around but thankful and appreciate all of the efforts to get it running again !


----------



## cmayna (Apr 10, 2021)

The wife will NOT be happy for I was just getting into doing yard work,  fix this, fix that.  Now, I'm back at the kitchen table with the laptop.  LOL.

Thanks for coming back


----------



## sandyut (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you for all the hard work!  So glad we are back up and running!


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 10, 2021)

912smoker said:


> WHOOP WHOOP LIFE AGAIN  !
> Wife have been hospitalized with Covid since Tues and no SMF.  Bad couple of days all around but thankful and appreciate all of the efforts to get it running again !



Hoping your wife gets better soon.


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank You for your time and hard work getting things fixed!!!!   Appreciated!!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2021)

Great that all the data was recovered.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 10, 2021)

Yahoooooo! Whew! things are right in my universe again. It had got so bad me and 

 TNJAKE
  were texting our cooks back and forth. 
Jim


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## texomakid (Apr 10, 2021)

I didn't realize how much I'd miss this place until it wasn't here 

So nice to have our "happy place" back.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 10, 2021)

texomakid said:


> I didn't realize how much I'd miss this place until it wasn't here
> 
> So nice to have our "happy place" back.


Agree 100%!  I almost started to read a book!  A book, can you imagine?


----------



## texomakid (Apr 10, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Agree 100%!  I almost started to read a book!  A book, can you imagine?



ROTFLMAO


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2021)

912smoker said:


> WHOOP WHOOP LIFE AGAIN  !
> Wife have been hospitalized with Covid since Tues and no SMF.  Bad couple of days all around but thankful and appreciate all of the efforts to get it running again !



Sure hope she is getting better hospitals are never a good place to be unless you have no choice.


----------



## lautay (Apr 10, 2021)

So THIS is what smoker's withdrawal feels like....


----------



## old sarge (Apr 10, 2021)

No SMF is like losing a close friend.  Glad the site is back up!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 10, 2021)

912smoker said:


> WHOOP WHOOP LIFE AGAIN  !
> Wife have been hospitalized with Covid since Tues and no SMF.  Bad couple of days all around but thankful and appreciate all of the efforts to get it running again !


Hope your Wife will be OK.  Keep us posted.  Sending good thoughts and Prayers your way my fellow Georgian.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 10, 2021)

I just read the paper posting about the fire, glad the host didn't go up in a total blaze like the France site did.

When I first heard of a fire I just thought Jeff was just having an issue controlling one of his many smokers! 
But very happy all is as well as can be expected!  
WELCOME BACK SMF!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2021)

I knew it had to be something serious, but I know nothing about how a website is run.
Glad you made it happen! I can only look at "news" sites so much without going nuts.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2021)

Excellent Job!!
Everything is working Great, maybe even better than ever!!
Even my Step by Step Index seems to be intact.
Way to go Jeff & Gang!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes!

Said in Arnold Shwarzenegger Terminator Voice:  "You're back!:


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

When I logged in late Sunday night and got the 522 error code that showed it was on the server end, I sarcastically thought, "Ok, who left the smoker unattended and burned up the server?". 

Never would have thought a fire actually happened. Glad the data was safe though....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you for all the hard work and long hours, 
just so we can chat , learn and brag.... Thanks now that the site is 
back i have to hide the Spring Honey Do List, or at least try to ignore

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2021)

I am strongly against that generator being nominated for OTBS! It apparently doesn't know what thin blue smoke is yet! 

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 10, 2021)

Certainly hope your wife beats this crap....  

My wife Said...  "What's the matter...  you lose your second wife" (meaning the forums)..  LOL...  

So glad it's back..  thanks for all the hard work...


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 10, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I am strongly against that generator being nominated for OTBS! It apparently doesn't know what thin blue smoke is yet!
> 
> Ryan


Lol


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 10, 2021)

Glad to see everything back up and running.  After the first day being down I figured site maintenance or something.  Never would have expected a fire and water damage.


----------



## kit s (Apr 10, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> All-
> 
> 
> Jeff and the staff would like to thank you for your patience thru all of this as it was very painful
> ...


Thank Goodness was having withdrawal spasm ....lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 10, 2021)

Outstanding job!


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 10, 2021)

One question. Was it TBS?


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 10, 2021)

Brian-
I used to do IT many (many) years ago.
Server crash was bad enough.  Never had the host site take the deep 6.
Big thanks to you to get our ... comfort zone restored.



MJB05615 said:


> Agree 100%!  I almost started to read a book!  A book, can you imagine?


Local morning news has a trivia question every morning.  This past week the answer that men started during the pandemic was "Read a book".


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Local morning news has a trivia question every morning. This past week the answer that men started during the pandemic was "Read a book".


That's hilarious. It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2021)

Make it a book by Louis L'Amour and I'll read it anytime!

Ryan


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 11, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I sarcastically thought, "Ok, who left the smoker unattended and burned up the server?".


You and I were thinking alike!


----------



## bill1 (Apr 11, 2021)

D.W. said:


> Thank you for the update! I didn't receive any email newsletter and was concerned that the forum was done for. Very happy to have it back, and a huge THANK YOU to everyone one of you that got the site back up and running. A part of my life's enjoyment was severely missing.


Very glad to have you back.  And from what I can tell, everything is restored flawlessly!  

I appreciated getting an email on Monday PM explaining the situation even though the expected time of restored service was unknown.  Apparently DW did not.  Maybe a good idea to remind folks to ensure they're on Jeff Phillips' Smoking-Meat.com email list.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Whistle (Apr 11, 2021)

why not just restore from the off site backup days ago?


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 11, 2021)

Whistle said:


> why not just restore from the off site backup days ago?


If the server site (host)  is intact, a restore is about a day to build the forums.
The host site was compromised in this situation, so you are at the mercy of facilities to restore mechanical and electrical services.
I feel they did a pretty good recovery considering the extent of the damage. 
My forward would be looking for a different host that offers redundancy in several sites


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2021)

A lot of problem was getting the electrical done and inspected after the fire to find out what all was damaged and fix it. The fire inspector had the whole building's electrical shut down so the entire system had to be inspected after the repairs were made and it was multiple inspections so all that takes time. Once the electric was back on then they could find out what else was needed and then start the repairs and getting it all back online.  It would have been nice to have been back up faster but it is what it is and somethings are beyond our control.


----------



## Whistle (Apr 12, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> The host site was compromised in this situation, so you are at the mercy of facilities to restore mechanical and electrical services.


The ONLY time this would ever matter is if WebNX was the only host to ever exist in the world. WebNX caught fire, restore from backups to ANY of the thousands of other web hosts in less than a day.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 12, 2021)

The job of getting things back to normal as possible in the amount of time you did was fantastic. Lucky we did not lose the entire system and all its contents
For those that think they could have done it better have at it and start your own forum. If you don't understand the process of having inspections done you have a lot to learn.

Thanks to the crew for a great job well done.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 12, 2021)

Whistle said:


> The ONLY time this would ever matter is if WebNX was the only host to ever exist in the world. WebNX caught fire, restore from backups to ANY of the thousands of other web hosts in less than a day.



I would venture that there are contractual obligations to consider here as well.
Since the power to the entire datacenter was shut off and remained shut off until the fire inspector gave the "all clear" means that no one could access the back up data anyway.

All in all,  SMF staff did an outstanding job to get things done and back on line.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

The Amazing thing is how Perfectly everything is working!!
The only problem I know of is "Chile" isn't getting his Alert Notifications!!

Bear


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 14, 2021)

Great work guys!!


----------

